# plans for model



## chris reeves (Feb 25, 2016)

Good Evening, Has anyone or know where I can purchase some planes of Cunard's RMS Saxonia please, I am more than happy to buy at the going price plus package and posting cost.
Thank you for any help.
Chris reeves.


----------



## M.Osinga (Aug 26, 2016)

Good Evening, Has anyone or know where I can purchase some planes of Alice L. Moran please.
This tug was build in 1966 and by that time the most powerful tug of the world .
For my model , I need general arrangement, lines plan and colour scheme.
My plan is to make model in the original Moran colours.

I am more than happy to buy at the going price plus package and posting cost.
Thank you for any help.

Please send your reaction to [email protected]

Kind regards,

Menne Osinga
Oosterboereweg 13
9293 ME 
Kollumerpomp
Netherlands


----------



## howardang (Aug 3, 2008)

chris reeves said:


> Good Evening, Has anyone or know where I can purchase some planes of Cunard's RMS Saxonia please, I am more than happy to buy at the going price plus package and posting cost.
> Thank you for any help.
> Chris reeves.


Hi Chris

I don't have any Saxonia plans but it might help others to identify which Saxonia you mean. To my knowledge there were at least three and I sailed on two of them - Carinthia a passenger ship (originally Saxonia), and Saxonia a cargo ship, with an earlier passenger ship Saxonia built in the early 20th century.

Regards

Howard


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Saxonia
In John Bowen's book "More Miniature Merchant Ships" published by Conway in 2003 and still available from them, there is plans for the construction of a waterline model of the Ivernia, sister to the 1900 Saxonia.

Alice L. Moran
Here is a profile and a GA, click on the thumbnail to enlarge: http://bureau-wijsmuller.nl/?Gecharterde_sleepboten/Amsterdam_1986_-_1989/Afbeeldingen
Here is the profile in a bit sharper example, scroll downwards a bit: http://www.shipspotters.nl/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=880&start=140 

Getting plans from the builders might involve a language problem, but try the yards where the Alice, Stastesman, Amsterdam, were in for repairs or rebuilds - they often obtain some plans and archivate them.

Here is a particularly nice photo of the tug: http://kelvindavies.co.uk/kelvin/details.php?image_id=1673

And there must be something to interest you in this thread: http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=24421


----------

